# Airbow for small game



## longbowdave1 (Apr 1, 2017)

I saw the Airbow that came last year, and found it was interesting, but not a thousand dollars worth of interesting. The I saw a few guys on the video site were building homemade versions. So, I guess I stumbled into the process, and built a couple this winter. The second is an early birthday gift for my brother.

They are only legal for small game in most states, but that may change. Anyways, the are fun to build, and even more fun to shoot. Got a few confirmed kills in the yard.

 Well, if McGyver built Airbows, this is what they might look like.


----------



## lampern (Apr 3, 2017)

In the Carolinas you can use it on deer.

Nice job!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Apr 4, 2017)

Thank you.

 After playing around with these, no doubt it would do well on a deer within 30 yards while using a cut on contact broadhead. Yep, very few states allow them for deer.

 Had someone ask about the spray wands used. The hip mount tank gun is a 4000 psi wand, and the tank under the barrel gun is a 3500 psi wand. Wands of less psi, will not do well with the 3000 psi Co2 tank. Most likely would leak some air through the gun, or just not hold up after while.

Any other questions? feel free to ask. I will answer what I can.


----------

